# Project Elk Hammer



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Picked up a well used Marlin 1895 GBL. Added an XS scout rail with ghost ring and front sight ramp. Coupled with a 2-7x scout scope. Stocks were in rough shape, varnish was coming off. So today I caught a bug and went for broke. I don't think it looks too bad. I will be sending the 325gr FTX down range.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks awesome, great pic..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like a good setup to me.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You did a good job clean'in it up.

I prefer the 405gr bullets. I have a fella reload a bit more powder than factory, and they will really bust an elk.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I was shooting some 405's. But I wasn't getting the speed and accuracy I wanted out of them. Switched to the FTX's and my groups are at 1.25" at 100yds for a 3 shot group. That's minute of elk and also allows me to use the ballistic reticle in my scope to go out to 200 if need be (not that I really want to).


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I had been using the 300 gr. and they were pretty good but, I wanted a grizzly load so I went with the Hornady interlock in 350 gr. at about 2000 fps and they are really stout. I have never found that a scope has worked very good, I sight it in on the bench and then shoot standing and I can't hit any thing. I wnt to a peep sight and an putting red dots on them. I put one on my marlin 44 Mag. and it works great.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That big loop is a good idea and it looks like a good set up for the intended purpose. Hope you keep it 'till hunting season comes around again (ha, ha).


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

me likes!!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Yeah,



glenway said:


> That big loop is a good idea and it looks like a good set up for the intended purpose. Hope you keep it 'till hunting season comes around again (ha, ha).


Yeah, I know. The way I see it is guns are tools. They need to fit you and you need to enjoy carrying them. Which is usually why I tend to thin out my heard. I use them for a season, and if I did not like the rifle, it goes and I find something else.

I like this rig as it has both Irons and a Scout scope. 6 rounds of 45-70 on board (only one is needed if I do my part).

My scope has a ballistic plex reticle. I am going to figure out my speed and then do a ballistic reticle analysis and see where it's hitting on the stadia lines. Then there will be practice. I feel that as long as I lean this rifle, I should be good out to 250 yards using the FTX 325's. Most of the realistic distances that I see where I hunt are 100 to 150. If I know that I am going to be hunting in an area that has extended ranges, I will opt for my .300WM.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Makes sense.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wouldn't know the difference between that round and a .450 Bushmaster without a comparison. Are you crimping? Are you chamfering the case mouth? Can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

The 450BM has a different brass case that is designed to be used in magazine feed as it does not have a rim. It is also shorter in length. Yes, roll crimping from the dies, it's enough to keep them where they need to be. No, the case mouth does not need to be chamfered as the bullets have an ever so slight boat tail. However, standard 45-70 brass needs to be trimmed for these bullets to a specific length.

I will try to get a range report on here soon when I get a chance to get to the range....... I am pushing the 325gr FTX with 47gr of IMR4198. Recoil is going to suck, but I would rather have more energy on impact as when hunting, you usually only need to shoot once if you do your job right.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, this is a .450 Bushmaster?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

No, 45-70.

Here's a pic showing the difference. 450BM on the left, 45-70 on the right.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks. Never heard of it. Now I gotta check it out.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Got to the range. The below pic is a 5 round group at 100 yards using the Hornady 325gr FTX projectile. Average FPS was 1995fps. You may also notice that the hand guard is now laminate wood. My buddy had a set of laminate stocks that were in almost new condition. Although the black looked good, having the laminate stocks gives the rifle a beautiful two tone. And no, the scope is not touching the rail. I have a full two paper thickness between the diopter and the rail. I wanted it as low as possible so that it points well. I also did a 6 round quick volley at 50 yards to see how she would handle in case of a bear encounter. All 6 rounds were in the black, 4 in the 10 ring, two just outside. So it points well and follow up shots are pretty easy to get on target. The scope is a Burris Scout 2x-7x with a ballistic plex reticle. Doing a reticle analysis, it looks like my drops on my reticle are 100, 145, 220, 280, 350. I won't know what I am comfortable shooting at distance without some practice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That laminate looks real nice Chip. 
Nice shooting too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That laminate looks real nice Chip. 
Nice shooting and a great choice in optics!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ditto.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also a ditto.


----------

